# Le Finder ne veut plus s'éteindre...=s



## Michu Micha (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum!J'ai acheté un macbook ancienne génération (white) il y a quelques mois...mais y'a deux mois, j'ai été face à un problème:

Mon finder ne voulait plus se fermer, et de ce fait le mac ne s'éteignait pas!

Je me suis donc rendue dans un applestore et le gars m'avait complètement déchargé mon mac puis il avait fait une combinaison, si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'était Pomme et ctlr T !

Et mon mac repartait de plus belle!

Aujourd'hui je me retrouve dans la même situation, le finder ne veut pas s'éteindre et le mac par la même occasion!

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? est ce normal que ca se reproduit encore ?

Merci à tous!


----------



## Damonzon (27 Mars 2009)

Combinaison des touches Pomme + alt + escp = forcer à quitter 

et relancer le finder

Ou bien ??


----------



## Michu Micha (27 Mars 2009)

J'ai relancé le finder et forcer à quitter!
Mais rien ne passe, enfin le dock reste tjrs présent et le mac ne s'éteint pas :hein:


----------



## Damonzon (27 Mars 2009)

Tu as un pb avec le dock ou le finder ?

Qu'entend tu en disant que le finder ne veut plus se fermé ?

J'ai pas tout saisie


----------



## Michu Micha (28 Mars 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Tu as un pb avec le dock ou le finder ?
> 
> Qu'entend tu en disant que le finder ne veut plus se fermé ?
> 
> J'ai pas tout saisie



Quand je veux éteindre mon mac, il me dise que le finder ne s'est pas fermé correctement, donc même si je relance le finder, et que je veux éteindre mon mac, il ne veut pas ...quand je parlais du dock, c'est juste que quand je tente de l'éteindre tout ce qui se trouve sur le haut de mon écran s'en va sauf le dock! et donc je ne sais pas l'éteindre :hein:

Quelle affaire <_<


----------



## Rez2a (28 Mars 2009)

C'était pendant le lancement de l'ordinateur qu'il faisait cette combinaison ou une fois que Mac OS était déjà lancé ?
Si c'est au lancement, il a peut-être réinitialisé la PRAM : combinaison Cmd(Pomme)+Alt+P+R au démarrage, tu devrais entendre deux fois le "dong" de lancement.

Mais bon ça n'a quand même pas l'air très normal tout ça, je te conseille de refaire une installation propre de Mac OS !


----------



## Mac Aroni (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier soir (mais sur un iMac): *pas d'extinction du Mac possible, la barre des menus disparaît ainsi que les icônes du bureau, mais le dock reste en place*. J'ai beau attendre, rien ne se passe... Et lorsque je clique sur l'icône du Finder dans le dock, les icônes du bureau réapparaissent, ainsi que la barre des menus!
J'ai lancé Onyx mais cela ne change rien!
Auriez-vous des idées?  
Please help 

Une précision, dont je ne sais si elle a de l'importance: j'ai installé un disque dur NAS hier dans la journée.

Merci d'avance,

Mac Aroni


*Config: iMac 2,8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo avec 2Go de RAM et OS X 10.5.6 d'installé.*



[EDIT]: Oups... désolé, je viens de me rendre compte que mon post est dans la partie MacBook du forum... J'ai posté bêtement en voyant un autre membre qui avait le même problème


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

Mac Aroni a dit:


> même problème depuis hier soir (mais sur un iMac): *pas d'extinction du Mac possible, *
> ............
> : j'ai installé un disque dur NAS hier dans la journée.


curieuse coincidence

Si tu precisais...
 si  apres install NAS ,  entre install et hier soir tu as éteint plusieurs fois ton mac sans souci , on peut évenuellement ne pas faire de lien ( et encore)

sinon...


----------



## Mac Aroni (28 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> curieuse coincidence
> 
> Si tu precisais...
> si  apres install NAS ,  entre install et hier soir tu as éteint plusieurs fois ton mac sans souci , on peut évenuellement ne pas faire de lien ( et encore)
> ...



 pascalformac,
depuis l'installation du NAS en fin d'aprem hier, je n'ai pas redémarré / éteint l'Imac. En fait je n'ai même pas essayé car je n'en ai pas eu l'utilité. Je ne me suis donc rendu compte du problème qu'hier soir en voulant l'éteindre. Je ne sais donc pas si l'ordi pouvait s'éteindre dans l'aprem, juste après l'install du NAS...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

ben là y a p'tete un lien
( p'tete , pas sûr , mais p'tete)


----------



## Mac Aroni (28 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ta rapidité pascalformac. 

J'ai éteint l'iMac avec le bouton au dos (appui prolongé, pour éviter la mise en veille). Au redémarrage j'ai constaté que l'ordi était nettement plus lent, d'abord le finder et son lancement (réactivité très lente, gros décalage entre le clic et le déroulement d'un menu) puis les autres opérations, comme par exemple l'ouverture d'un dossier qui prenait plus de temps (décalage entre le clic et l'ouverture). Après avoir lancé une vérification des autorisations du disque et été regarder le moniteur d'activité, je n'ai rien constaté d'anormal...

J'ai donc éteint le Mac, une 2ème fois, mais cette fois-ci il acceptait que je l'éteigne via le "menu pomme" (bien que l'extinction ait été plus longue que d'habitude...). Et une fois relancé pour la 2ème fois donc, plus de souci particulier :mouais:
Je ne sais donc pas bien ce qui s'est passé... si quelqu'un à une explication je suis preneur! Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

ca semble bancal
(marche pas , remarche  mais...la prochaine fois?)
pas d'explication à part le lien possible coté manip physique de l'install NAS
( et /ou ecriture -formatage?


----------



## lpl (28 Avril 2009)

J'ai eu le même problème un certain temps, obligé de forcer l'extinction ... c'est parti sans rien dire, mise a jour ??? je n'en sais rien.


Peut être essayer un Combo ???

lpl


----------



## Mac Aroni (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Ipl,

Qu'est-ce qu'un combo?


----------



## lpl (28 Avril 2009)

Un combo ... c'est 

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10-5-6_Combo_Update

... pour leopard bien sûr, c'est un pack de mise à jour qui permet de régler certains problèmes de mise à jour. Mais ce n'est qu'une piste l'installation de ce combo ne réglera pas à coup sûr ton souci.

System Requirements
Mac OS X 10.5.0 - 10.5.5

lpl


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

bon je crois que  je vais balancer  2 choses
le rappel et les tutos


Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php

-------

et
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ce marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Mac Aroni (29 Avril 2009)

Super! Merci à vous 2, Ipl et Pascalformac. Vos conseils, docs et liens m'ont été bien utiles!
Bien que tout semblait être rentré dans l'ordre, j'ai tout de même téléchargé la version consolidée d'OSX au cas où, et l'ai installée.
Tout roule nickel! Merci!! 

Bonne fin de journée


----------

